# Tegu slowing down



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I need input from you experienced Argentine keepers. My Argentine is not hibernating but has seemingly slowed way down in activity and feeding. From everything I've read, they either hibernate, or, they don't. I've read nothing on them being sluggish inbetween, although I suppose it's possible. 
He still eats, but not with the same gusto he did last summer. He'll spend up to 3 days under the bedding and then up to 2 days out, and sunning. 
Is this normal for this time of year? I don't care if he hibernates or not. I won't stop him from doing what he wants to do. I'm just a little baffled as to what stage he might be in right now.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

There's 2 tegu guys here. Where the hell are you guys?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do the temps at your place fluctuate at all? I'm not experienced with tegus but it could be that he changes up his cycle depending on the day and the ambient temps and such? Just a thouught.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I need input from you experienced Argentine keepers. My Argentine is not hibernating but has seemingly slowed way down in activity and feeding. From everything I've read, they either hibernate, or, they don't. I've read nothing on them being sluggish inbetween, although I suppose it's possible.
> He still eats, but not with the same gusto he did last summer. He'll spend up to 3 days under the bedding and then up to 2 days out, and sunning.
> Is this normal for this time of year? I don't care if he hibernates or not. I won't stop him from doing what he wants to do. I'm just a little baffled as to what stage he might be in right now.


I had the same issue with my tegu last year when i first got her. She would spend days under the mulch coming up only to eat. Temp never fluxauted and i didn't change the tank setup at all. The only thing i can think of about your tegu is that due to the weather getting colder outside he maybe deciding whether or not to hibernate. Just let him keep doing what he has been doing. He sounds like he is wanting to possibly hibernate which in that case WILL spend a few days under the mulch, and will come up occasionally for food. Whatever you do, never dig him up it will terrify him and he will either A. get pissy or B. change his mind about hibernating because he keeps getting woken up....

That is just my thought and experience from what i have seen from my tegu the first year that i had her.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

skarrow33 said:


> I need input from you experienced Argentine keepers. My Argentine is not hibernating but has seemingly slowed way down in activity and feeding. From everything I've read, they either hibernate, or, they don't. I've read nothing on them being sluggish inbetween, although I suppose it's possible.
> He still eats, but not with the same gusto he did last summer. He'll spend up to 3 days under the bedding and then up to 2 days out, and sunning.
> Is this normal for this time of year? I don't care if he hibernates or not. I won't stop him from doing what he wants to do. I'm just a little baffled as to what stage he might be in right now.


I had the same issue with my tegu last year when i first got her. She would spend days under the mulch coming up only to eat. Temp never fluxauted and i didn't change the tank setup at all. The only thing i can think of about your tegu is that due to the weather getting colder outside he maybe deciding whether or not to hibernate. Just let him keep doing what he has been doing. He sounds like he is wanting to possibly hibernate which in that case WILL spend a few days under the mulch, and will come up occasionally for food. Whatever you do, never dig him up it will terrify him and he will either A. get pissy or B. change his mind about hibernating because he keeps getting woken up....

That is just my thought and experience from what i have seen from my tegu the first year that i had her.
[/quote]
There you are! 
Yes, this is pretty much what I thought but I needed the confirmation. He is still coming out to sun everyday, still perks up for food...but not with the same enthusiasm as before, and in general has been more pissy. He huffs or tail whips more often. But once he's out, he's back to himself...just a little more lethargic. Growth has seemed to slow down as well.
From what I've read, you can keep waking them up with the only ramification, it effects breeding. I don't intend to breed, but I won't wake him up either. I wish I could slumber for 6 months!



> Do the temps at your place fluctuate at all? I'm not experienced with tegus but it could be that he changes up his cycle depending on the day and the ambient temps and such? Just a thouught.


Yes they do. 75 deg. one day, 60 deg. the next. But Argentines are supposed to be temp tollerable...not to say they like it..but tollerable. I try to make sure it's at least 75 in his tank at all times with a hot spot of 110 in the center.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

ya sleeping for 6 months would be lovely. the only thing about letting him sleep or not, is the fact that if he doesn't go into hibernation i believe he will get around 3 feet in his first year. and if he doesn't go into hibernation his first year then he will never hibernate.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

skarrow33 said:


> ya sleeping for 6 months would be lovely. the only thing about letting him sleep or not, is the fact that if he doesn't go into hibernation i believe he will get around 3 feet in his first year. and if he doesn't go into hibernation his first year then he will never hibernate.


Whichever route he chooses, that's fine. I'm just looking to keep him healthy!

On a side note: My buddy offered to give me his Columbian tegu for free. It's the same age and size as mine but the little bastard bites big time! At first, when smaller, his biting was kind of amusing. Now, his bites are breaking skin. I siad no thanks. If anyone locally wants to take him, PM me.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tegu came out yesterday and ate 2 frozen rat fuzzies, then dove back down in the bedding. What a frickin' crab ass he was!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He's like the burly construction worker coming home after a day of work... "Gimme food woman!" Then he eats and goes right back to sleep. In other words, you're pretty much his bitch right now.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> He's like the burly construction worker coming home after a day of work... "Gimme food woman!" Then he eats and goes right back to sleep. In other words, you're pretty much his bitch right now.:laugh:


At work, I'm the only guy amongst 40 plus women...I'm used to it.


----------

